# «العكوب» .. أشواك بنكهة ومذاق من قلب سوريا



## sara A (18 يونيو 2009)

*«العكوب» .. أشواك بنكهة ومذاق من قلب سوريا*​ 




 
*في اليوم الأول من موسم الربيع وحتى أواخر يونيو (حزيران)، تجود الأراضي السورية بعدد من الأعشاب والحشائش التي تظهر بشكل طبيعي ويستفيد منها السوريون في طعامهم ويحضرونها على موائدهم كغذاء وسلطات ومقبلات لما تمتلكه من مذاق لذيذ وفوائد لا حصر لها. *​ 
*ومن أبرز تلك الأعشاب الطبيعية التي تنمو بشكل طبيعي في فصل الربيع في مختلف المناطق السورية من البادية وحتى الجبال الساحلية، ذلك النبات الأسطواني الشكل الرفيع مع سماكة متوسطة، الأبيض اللون باستثناء قمته الشوكية الخضراء وذيله الترابي المغلف بأغشية نباتية تختلف ألوانها حسب المنطقة التي يظهر فيها، فالتربة الخصبة تهبه لونها البني فيما تعطيه التربة الرملية لونها الأصفر، إنه (العكوب) كما يطلق عليه الدمشقيون أو (السلبين).*​ 

*



*​ 

*كما يطلق عليه سكان الداخل السوري، حيث ينادي عليه باعة الخضار الدمشقيون بطريقتهم الفلكلورية المعروفة قائلين أبيض وبايض يا عكوب الجبل)، الذي يعتبر من أجود وألذ ما تجود به الطبيعة بشكلها العذري، حيث اكتشفه الريفيون وسكان البادية السورية قبل حوالي مائة عام يظهر من التربة بجذوره ويكبر وينتشر بكثرة كلما هطلت الأمطار بغزارة ورغم أشواكه الكثيرة قرروا اقتلاعه بطرق متنوعة لحماية أيديهم من أشواكه وبعد أن حصلوا عليه ونظفوه من الأشواك وسلقوه على النار وطبخوه مع زيت الزيتون وجدوا أنه ذو طعم طيب ومذاق لذيذ فقرروا الاستمرار بقلعه كل موسم وكل عام. *​ 
*وبدأ البعض منهم يبيعه في أسواق المدن لينتشر في مطابخ دمشق وباقي المدن السورية، فيقوم السوريون بطبخه بطرق متنوعة زادت من مذاقه اللذيذ وليكتشفوا فيه ميزة مهمة أيضاً أنه بخلاف معظم الأعشاب والنباتات الطبيعية يمكن الاعتماد عليه كوجبة غذائية متكاملة على الغداء أو العشاء، ليصبح السلبين أو العكوب مع منتصف القرن العشرين من أطيب المأكولات على موائد السوريين. *​ 
*وهكذا انطلقت رحلة السلبين اللذيذ ليتصدر قائمة الحشائش والأعشاب البرية الغذائية في فصل الربيع. *
*وحسب المهتمين والمختصين فإن السلبين ينمو في الأراضي البكر العذراء التي لم تصلها محاريث الفلاحة العادية أو الآلية مثل أراضي البادية والجبال والأراضي المنحدرة والوعرة ويظهر السلبين بنوعين الطويل والقصير وهو من نوع الأعشاب المعمرة ينمو في عدة أنواع من التربة أجودها وأفضلها التربة الحمراء والسوداء، وبالتالي يكون السلبين القادم من هاتين التربتين هو الأثمن والأجود في حين أن هناك سلبينا يأتي من تربة رملية ينمو فيها وهي عادة تكون في مناطق البادية السورية والمنطقة الشرقية وريف الحسكة شمال شرقي دمشق. *​ 
*وهذا النوع من السلبين القادم من هناك يكون ممتلئا بالرمل وطعمه غير جيد بسبب دخول حبات الرمل في تركيبه الداخلي، حيث يعطي أثناء طبخه وتناوله مذاقاً غير مستحب (يقرط تحت اللسان كما يقال باللهجة السورية الدارجة)، ولذلك هذا النوع من السلبين رخيص الثمن ومن المعروف في البادية أن الإبل تأكله مع أشواكه وتبقى جذوره بعد القلع حتى فصل الصيف، حيث تعاود النمو في العام التالي، كما أنه يزهر ويعطي بذوراً يمكن الاستفادة منها بزراعتها التي لا يرغب أحد بها بسبب أن الطبيعي والبري ألذ وأطيب، وأن زراعته مرهقة للمزارع، فالسلبين يخرج تلقائياً من التربة، حيث يقوم الفلاحون والسكان القريبون من مناطقه بالتوجه على مناطقه على شكل مجموعات، فيقلعونه باستخدام آلة بسيطة هي المنكوش عن طريق الحفر حول الجذر مع مراعاة حماية اليدين من أشواكه القاسية التي تدمي الأصابع في حال لامستها. *​ 
*



*​ 
*وبعد عملية القلع ينزع السلبين مع التراب حوله ويتم جمعه في *
*أ**كياس وتسويقه لمحال بيع الخضار والأعشاب (أسواق الهال) في المدن أو يباع على البسطات وعادة يقوم الباعة بتكليف عدد من النساء اللواتي يعملن بالأجرة في منازلهن بتحضير الخضار للبيع، وذلك بتنقية السلبين من التراب والأشواك ليتحول شكله إلى اللون الأبيض الناصع، حيث يباع مغلفاً وبأوزان مختلفة تبدأ من الكيلوغرام الواحد وتكون عادة أسعاره مرتفعة، خاصة في بداية موسمه، حيث يباع الكيلوغرام منه وحسب جودته ما بين 100ـ 300 ليرة سورية (حوالي 2ـ 6 دولارات أميركية) وتقوم السيدات بشرائه وطبخه في منازلهن حسب عدد الأشخاص، وحسب طريقة الطبخ التي ينوين تحضيرها، وعادة فإن الكيلوغرام الواحد من السلبين بعد طبخه يكفي كوجبة غداء لثلاثة أشخاص. *​ 
*وتقول رباب مخللاتي وهي سيدة منزل دمشقية حول طريقة إعداد طبق العكوب (السلبين): أقوم بغسله وتنظيفه بشكل جيد من الأوساخ والأتربة المتبقية عليه ومن ثم يتم طبخه بعدة طرق، منها مع الزيت والثوم والليمون، حيث نقوم بوضع زيت الزيتون على نار هادئة ونضع فوقه السلبين المنظف ونقوم بتقليبه على النار باستمرار ونضيف للمزيج كأس ماء صغيرة مضافا له الثوم المدقوق ونتركه حتى ينضج، حوالي نصف ساعة، يكون بعدها جاهزاً للأكل، لكن قبل ذلك نضيف له عصير الليمون الحامض حسب رغبة المتذوق. *
*وهناك طريقة ثانية لطهي السلبين فبدلاً من زيت الزيتون يطبخ باللحم البلدي الأحمر، الغنم أو البقر، وقطعة من السمن البلدي أو الزبدة مع الثوم أيضاً، ويترك حتى ينضج، وهناك طرق أخرى لطهي السلبين ـ تضيف مخللاتي ـ وهي طبخه مع الرز، حيث تقلى اللحمة بزيوت نباتية أو زبدة أولاً ويوضع فوقها السلبين المقطع ويوضع الماء بكمية مناسبة حتى يسلق السلبين ويوضع بعد ذلك الأرز المنقوع سابقاً بالماء ويقلب مع المزيج ومن ثم يترك على نار هادئة حتى ينضج الخليط من الأرز والعكوب، وهناك من يستبدل الأرز بالبرغل ويطلق عليه اسم العكوب بالبرغل. *​ 
*وبعض النساء يحضرن العكوب بطريق القلي (العجة)، حيث يتم في البداية سلق العكوب حتى ينضج تماماً ومن ثم يتم تصفيته بشكل جيد من الماء وبعد ذلك بتحضير خلطة العجة المكونة من دقيق القمح مع البيض والثوم المدقوق وتضاف البهارات حسب رغبة المتذوق ويضاف كأس ماء للمزيج، حيث يخفق بشكل جيد لتتشكل خلطة لزجة، بعده يحمى الزيت النباتي استعداداً لمرحلة القلي ويتم تغطيس السلبين في المزيج على شكل مجموعات صغيرة لتوضع في الزيت وتقلى به ولينتج معنا عكوب عجة لذيذ الطعم بني اللون يتم تناوله مع الخبز واللبن الرائب ويجب أن يكون هنا العكوب خالياً تماماً من الأشواك. *




*طبق شهى من* *عجة العكوب*​ 
*وفي منطقة الجزيرة السورية شمال شرقي العاصمة دمشق يطبخ العكوب مع البندورة (الطماطم) بشكليها الطازج أو المعجون (دبس البندورة)، كذلك يمكن للمرأة أن تحتفظ بالعكوب في ثلاجتها المنزلية بعد انتهاء موسمه أواخر فصل الربيع ليقدم على مائدة الطعام في فصلي الصيف والشتاء، أي في غير مواسمه، حيث يتحمل التجميد بعد سلقه وتغليفه بأكياس خاصة للتبريد لفترة حوالي ثلاثة أشهر، كما هو حال عدد من المواد الغذائية التي تحتفظ بها السيدة في ثلاجة المنزل.*​ 
*جدير بالذكر أن التسمية العلمية للعكوب هي كعوب الأباعر) أما التسميتان المحليتان له، أي السلبين، فيعتقد أنها جاءت من أنه ينسل ويخرج من بين الصخور والترب. *​ 
*والتسمية الثانية العكوب يعتقد أنها جاءت من أنه كنبات بري يخرج عقب هطول الأمطار فصارت الناس تطلق عليه العقوب وفي لهجة أهل البادية، حيث تحول القاف إلى كاف فصارت الكلمة «عكوب» ومهما كانت مصادر تسميته فإن العكوب وحسب اختصاصيي علوم الأغذية يعتبر من النباتات الغنية جداً بالألياف، لذلك ينصح بتناوله من يتبع ريجيما غذائيا بقصد التنحيف، حيث لا توجد فيه أي مادة تزيد الوزن. *​ 
*ولذلك ينصح بتناوله لمن يعاني من ارتفاع الكوليسترول والشحوم في الدم، حيث إنه خال تقريباً من المواد الدسمة، كما أنه مفيد لمرضى القولون العصبي والامساك المزمن ويساعد على الهضم في المعدة وطرح السموم من الجسم، كما أنه غني بالأملاح المعدنية والمعادن وبخاصة البوتاس المفيد لتقوية الأعصاب وفي تنقية الدم وتقويته، حيث إنه يحتوي أيضاً على معدن الحديد وبالتالي مفيد لمن يعانون من فقر بالدم، كما أنه يحوي مجموعة من الفيتامينات المفيدة للجسم والمقوية له.*​ 
*منقول*
http://arabic.arabia.msn.com/channels/howawahya/Details.aspx?ArticleID=5672​


----------



## جيلان (18 يونيو 2009)

*لا بجد جامد وطريقة عمله شبه المشروم بس مش عارفة مافيش فى مصر باين ولا يمكن ليه اسم تانى الله اعلم
عايزيين ندوق بقى بس ميكنش النوع الرملى الى طعمه وحش ده يلا كملى جميلك واعملى عزومة بقى ههههههههههههههه
كمان الصورة الاخيرة مُغرية صراحة بي الصورة الى فوق شبه تمثال الحرية قبل ما يتطبخ
موضوع جميل يا قمر ميرسى*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

تشكرات على الموضوع الرائع يا سارة

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## sara A (19 يونيو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *لا بجد جامد وطريقة عمله شبه المشروم بس مش عارفة مافيش فى مصر باين ولا يمكن ليه اسم تانى الله اعلم*
> *عايزيين ندوق بقى بس ميكنش النوع الرملى الى طعمه وحش ده يلا كملى جميلك واعملى عزومة بقى ههههههههههههههه*
> *كمان الصورة الاخيرة مُغرية صراحة بي الصورة الى فوق شبه تمثال الحرية قبل ما يتطبخ*
> *موضوع جميل يا قمر ميرسى*


 
* ههههه*
*باينه مش بيتباع فى مصر*
*واذا كانعلى العزومة أحنا نشوفلنا حد من سوريا يعزمنا سواء ههه*
*ميرسى ليكى يا قمر*


----------



## sara A (19 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> تشكرات على الموضوع الرائع يا سارة
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك


 
*ميرسى لمرورك *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------

